# 1 man, 999 women / vice versa...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Gamers rejoice - fallout 4 is coming out next week! Prepare for sick-day en-masse!!!

Regardless there's something about the lore in Fallout that I found interesting, apparently there were vaults made as a social experiment to lock up 1 man, with 999 women, and 999 men, with one woman (vaults 68 and 69) during the nuclear war.

No explanation or history in the lore elaborates on what happened to the vaults. So use your imagination - what do you think would happen in those two vaults?


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Gamers rejoice - fallout 4 is coming out next week! Prepare for sick-day en-masse!!!
> 
> Regardless there's something about the lore in Fallout that I found interesting, apparently there were vaults made as a social experiment to lock up 1 man, with 999 women, and 999 men, with one woman (vaults 68 and 69) during the nuclear war.
> 
> No explanation or history in the lore elaborates on what happened to the vaults. So use your imagination - what do you think would happen in those two vaults?


Fun thought experiment!

One man, 999 women? Many of the women would just pair off among themselves and ignore the man, but of the remaining women, the man would at first think it was heaven, then become exhausted. Then the remaining women would begin fighting amongst themselves. Eventually, it would settle down that the most dominant women would share the man like a valued possession. But some would sneak around behind eachother's backs.

One woman, 999 men? Half the men would kill each other fighting over her, while some would sensibly stay out of the fray waiting to see what would happen. Then one of the men would kill the woman, on the basis that if he can't have her, no one can, problem solved. Then a bunch of the men would gang up and kill him. Then the men who stayed out of the fray would sigh in disappointment, and get on with survival.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn... that's... very... believable. 

So far the writers haven't written out a canon lore for those vaults likely because even they wouldn't know what would happen heh

I'm also thinking that the 1 woman / 999 men vault would have half the men killing each other - thats definite! It's what men do lol
They would also be bound to foresee that one or more men are going to try to rape/kill her so she would be under the highest protection! But what if the woman was strong with leadership ability, could that be enough to placate 999 men with needs? 

These are isolated societies, so it makes me wonder what would/could actually happen. Remember, human societies do evolve to their circumstances. One would also be worried about generations, the man with 999 women could perhaps keep the population intact. The woman with 999 men though... errrr....

Also makes me wonder if she would be there as a slave or a queen, or both =/


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The vaults apparently stayed locked up for 200 years due to the nuclear fallout, you walk out during that time... face melting! So nope, you're stuck there for the rest of your life, unless you're lucky to be born in the later 200 years and the vaults open 

As for finding a guy who wants to protect you, chances are whoever you show favor to is going to be a target!!! Likely you will have more than one willing to defend you too, but I wouldn't trust them either ultimately - they could be trying to get close to you! Would definitely mean war yes, but as the series saying goes, war never changes  

Damn... yeah come to think I don't think the 1 woman vault will last even 1 generation.

The other one though? Hmmm


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just learned a new word...Irrumate. Thanks IT 

It is an interesting thought. This and other survival / apocalyptic scenarios challenge us to elevate or regress. The one I find interesting (and we have recent examples of) are the survival situations with men trapped in a mine or floating in a life boat. They can eat the first person who dies and live longer increasing their chance or being rescued or they can not eat those who die and most likely die themselves soon after. Of course if they are willing to eat each other there's a temptation to hasten each other's demise... Fun stuff.

I think prison and animal pack behavior are probably places to look for hints. In the 1 man 999 women vault I think you have a few rival alpha females leading rival factions. The male is in a precarious position. He probably needs to pick the strongest faction and hope not to be killed by one of the others factions. His "services" bestowed as reward upon loyal faction members by the alpha female. 

In the 1 woman 999 men vault I think I think similarly, the men divide into factions with access to the female being the prize. Here again she is in peril. She's likely to be a commodity both in the group she is a part of (held by) and among other groups who might capture her.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> The vaults apparently stayed locked up for 200 years due to the nuclear fallout, you walk out during that time... face melting! So nope, you're stuck there for the rest of your life, unless you're lucky to be born in the later 200 years and the vaults open


So six generations later, the vaults are opened?

1 man 999 women? Thriving society with slight inbreeding problems.

1 woman 999 men? Empty vault full of bones, some dead from violence, some dead of old age.


----------

